# where to fish at nimilsila for eyes



## senecasilly (Sep 10, 2005)

hello all, new member here. just wondering where is good spot to start for eyes on nimi. and oh is that gas or elec motor only. thanks


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Electric only, but you don't have to remove the gas motor. You can start around the gas wells (middle of the lake) and the structure between them. Good depth off most of the well points. You can also try around the deepest part of the lake, near the dam (southwest corner).


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I would fish the lower end of the lake trolling spinner rigs.


----------



## senecasilly (Sep 10, 2005)

thanks all, did ok , got two nice eyes about 20 inches.. brian


----------



## ill be on the water (Jun 5, 2005)

I often troll at nimi and was wondering what crankbaits have been productive for them. Also, are you targeting deep or shallow water?


----------

